# President Obama -- not born in the USA



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry, I just wanted to get your attention. 

Many of you here felt that President Obama wasn't born in the US, and therefore was not a legitimate presidentical candidate. This belief was held due to what appeared to be a lack of authenticity of his birth certificate. I recall a lot of posts on the subject... asking why he didn't just release the "real" one, etc.

I ran across this today:

http://www.factcheck.org/elections-2008/born_in_the_usa.html

I know, I know. Fact check is probably in bed with the adminstration on this. But is this enough analysis for you all? Can we put it to rest? Or just more fuel to the fire?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hhhmmm, :-? i thought he was born in a manger :-?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah Seabass the same one that has been shown before, not the original, just a agent attesting to the fact one exists!!! Heh! Heh!!!!

I like the very bottom where it says This document serves as a prima fascia evidence of birth in any court proceedings with numbers behind it for reference of which I cannot read. Yet the same certificate is not recognized in many filings needed for Fed eligibility rules for Gov payments!!!!!! Only an original or copy of an original meets that requirement!! oke:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Yeah Seabass the same one that has been shown before, not the original, just a agent attesting to the fact one exists!!! Heh! Heh!!!!
> 
> I like the very bottom where it says This document serves as a prima fascia evidence of birth in any court proceedings with numbers behind it for reference of which I cannot read. Yet the same certificate is not recognized in many filings needed for Fed eligibility rules for Gov payments!!!!!! Only an original or copy of an original meets that requirement!! oke:


What do you mean? They are shown "holding" the original birth certificate.



> Recently FactCheck representatives got a chance to spend some time with the birth certificate, and we can attest to the fact that it is real and three-dimensional and resides at the Obama headquarters in Chicago. We can assure readers that the certificate does bear a raised seal, and that it's stamped on the back by Hawaii state registrar Alvin T. Onaka (who uses a signature stamp rather than signing individual birth certificates).


Wow, I'm amazed.

But what about the birth announcement in the paper? All planted?



> Of course, it's distantly possible that Obama's grandparents may have planted the announcement just in case their grandson needed to prove his U.S. citizenship in order to run for president someday. We suggest that those who choose to go down that path should first equip themselves with a high-quality tinfoil hat.


Ron, where is your tinfoil hat???


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You crack me up seabass. I believe everything I read also. :wink: Since this is the final proof, why does he continue to waste money to hide something. The other question is if he claimed citizenship outside the US. I would be there is more to it than any of us know. There is no sane person that would waste that kind of money for nothing. So far you can tell when he is lying by when his lips move.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

One other thing. Why would he spend money in court to block information, yet give it to none other than onlyfactswelike.org?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe Obama was tied to factcheck through his old law firm, but, anyway.

Again, that is a certification of live birth, not a birth certificate or certificate of live birth.

The Hawaiian Gov't has some very vauge and screwy language as to what is what in their state law, but, for either to be legal they must be signed by a registrar. The factcheck pictures go to the trouble to show you a signature, a raised seal, and a date, none of which are visible on the whole form they show in the first pic, which at least the signature should be, as they have to be signed on the front, then they go to the trouble to show you a seal, but no signature, on a copy that has been folded. Obviously two different forms, but yet no signature.

Typically, a certification of live birth can be obtained by anyone after they have legally immigrated to the US. Get that, you can be born anywhere, your parents legally immigrate, and you can get a certification of live birth because you are a US citizen, and entitled to the rights of a citizen, as in social security, passports and whatnot.

A birth certificate or certificate of live birth can only be obtained when one is born in the US and meets the requirements as a natural born citizen.

I don't know, don't really care anymore whether he is on isn't. The fact is, he is and will continue to be very very bad for this country. I knew this before the election and everything he has done so far has proved it to be true. Now there is something factcheck can look at.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

southdakbearfan said:


> I don't know, don't really care anymore whether he is on isn't. The fact is, he is and will continue to be very very bad for this country. I knew this before the election and everything he has done so far has proved it to be true. Now there is something factcheck can look at.


i could't agree with you more :thumb:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

bearhunter said:


> hhhmmm, :-? i thought he was born in a manger :-?


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Longshot said:


> You crack me up seabass. I believe everything I read also. :wink: Since this is the final proof, why does he continue to waste money to hide something. The other question is if he claimed citizenship outside the US. I would be there is more to it than any of us know. There is no sane person that would waste that kind of money for nothing. So far you can tell when he is lying by when his lips move.


 :lol: I love this forum!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I love this forum!


Me too.  











> This registration document, made available on Jan. 24, 2007, by the Fransiskus Assisi school in Jakarta , Indonesia ,
> 
> shows the registration of Barack Obama under the name Barry Soetoro made by his step-father, Lolo Soetoro.
> Name: Barry Soetoro
> ...


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

The "birth certificate" shown by factcheck would not even be accepted by Little League to qualify him to play baseball. An original is required. Is that ironic or what?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

jacobsol80 said:


> The "birth certificate" shown by factcheck would not even be accepted by Little League to qualify him to play baseball. An original is required. Is that ironic or what?


That is a funny irony.

I still believe that if he wasn't a citizen the Clintons would have exposed it more than a year ago. Not too mention the McCain camp. Way more money there than any of the rest. Either way nothing is going to get done about it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ha both the Clintons and especailly that putz McCain are too politically correct to do that


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bobm said:


> Ha both the Clintons and especailly that putz McCain are too politically correct to do that


McCain maybe. The Clintons, no way. How many whitewater people "had accidents" 2,3,?? How many people sat in the hoosegow for them?

If it was there team hillary would have found it. Like a good Georgia Bloodhound 8)


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Soros told the Clintons and McCain to STFU.........and it worked. it is all one big conspiracy, at least with the top players.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

seabass said:


> ...I know, I know. Fact check is probably in bed with the adminstration on this. But is this enough analysis for you all? Can we put it to rest? Or just more fuel to the fire?


You're correct that Fact Check and the Annenberg folks are well in the rack with the Libs (read "*no credibility*"). Any claim they make is automatically suspect. :eyeroll:


----------

